# Will the release of the 6D affect the 5D MkIII's price?



## traveller (Nov 15, 2012)

OK, so apologies for banging on this line a bit on previous threads, but 2K+ is a lot of money to cough up! 

That said, the 5D MkIII is currently at the £2300-£2400 mark here in the UK. I have three options: 

1. Buy at my favourite camera shop now at this price. 
2. Order from HDEW (or Digitalrev/Pro Camera Store etc.) grey market for ~ £1950, saving a whopping £400. 
3. Wait and see if Canon lower the price. 

Option 1 basically guarantees me peace of mind with regard to problems, but I would be pretty p*ss*d off if Canon dropped their prices to the £2000 mark in a few weeks. 

Option 2 insulates me against possible Canon UK price cuts, but leaves me bitten by the paranoia bug! 

Option 3 leaves me without a 5D MkIII and with no guarantee of getting one any cheaper. 

What's anyone else's take on this; is the release of the 6D likely to affect the 5D MkIII's price (either up or down), should I be more worried about the strength of the Pound/Euro versus the Yen? Or am I overthinking this sh*t to the point where I am starting to lose my marbles? :-\ :-\ :-\


----------



## njwhitworth (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought my 5d mark III when it came out for £3K and don't regret it at all. You will be getting a lot of camera for £2400 and that is a £600 discount from release price. How much do you want the price to reduce by?


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Nov 15, 2012)

If you need it now, buy it now. Especially if you generate income with photography.


----------



## tron (Nov 15, 2012)

I ordered my 5DMkIII from HDEW. No problem


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree with the other posts. You're just stating what everyone feels when they decide to get a new camera. Yes you are overthinking it and unfortunately, we all do it and it's normal. IMO, as I've stated in long flowing posts, the 5DIII is overpriced and will likely drop eventually but who knows when. The less they sell, the faster it will drop. If you have a camera you are happy with currently, look at your existing portfolio and ask yourself how much urgency there truly is and consider waiting 6 more months. Maybe by then the 5D3 will be fixed and be worth the wait. (But I doubt it.) Fixed? See below...

Myself, I waited years, got a 5D and skipped the 5D2 and then waited another 6 months after the 5D3 was released. I got one about 3 weeks ago through a $2899 steal deal. Now I've discovered (as have others) that the low light focusing has serious issues, esp if AF Assist is enabled with a flash. It can take 3-5 seconds to lock focus in low light like wedding receptions, etc. It's likely in the AF points design. So if I were you, I would rent one first, esp if low light shooting is your goal. _The 5D3 is a dream camera for all other uses._ I will definitely be getting a 6D to compare the two heavily and then sell the one that works best for me. I'm hoping the 6D performs in low light at least as good as the 5D3 was _marketed to perform_ in LL but doesn't. Performing better will be a bonus.


----------



## robbymack (Nov 15, 2012)

If anything the 6d release will solidify the 5diii pricing above $3k (us) for a while. If you can afford it the 5diii is a remarkable camera, IMHO it's the best all around camera on the market.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have an idea - *WAIT* for another year or two. The prices on both cameras will drop. Post this topic again, you will get better advices from CR members.

If you need a FF NOW, pick one and buy one.


----------



## Zlatko (Nov 15, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Now I've discovered (as have others) that the low light focusing has serious issues, esp if AF Assist is enabled with a flash. It can take 3-5 seconds to lock focus in low light like wedding receptions, etc.


I've shot a bunch of wedding receptions with the 5D3 and AF assist enabled on the flash and have had no problem at all. It is a wonderful camera for wedding receptions. With or without flash, the low light autofocus is excellent. If it took 3-5 seconds to lock focus, I would have gotten rid of this camera immediately. I hope you get that problem resolved.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 15, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Now I've discovered (as have others) that the low light focusing has serious issues, esp if AF Assist is enabled with a flash. It can take 3-5 seconds to lock focus in low light like wedding receptions, etc.
> ...



I hope I get it resolved too. That's why I returned mine and I'm waiting for a second copy. There is another thread on this that is fairly busy. Others have had problems as well. I'm glad yours has worked for you as it should.


----------



## FocalFury (Nov 15, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Now I've discovered (as have others) that the low light focusing has serious issues, esp if AF Assist is enabled with a flash. It can take 3-5 seconds to lock focus in low light like wedding receptions, etc.
> ...



Same here. Flawless AF performance in low-light so far with or without flash.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Nov 15, 2012)

with or without flash attached I have had no significant issues with AF locking speed. If i remember correctly though, what it may be is an issue of lock vs critical lock, and I believe you can change the settings on that. 

With that said, if i toss my 50 1.4 on, it does tend to hunt in lower light, similar with my 85 1.8 ---- but, if i go 2.8 on either of those lenses, or just use a 2.8 lens AF is super speedy... If memory serves me, in the other thread talking about this issue they were having the problem with primes too.

I think it's an issue with AF sensitivity at wider apertures, and with the critical lock the camera is basically saying "I'm 90% sure I have focus, just give me an extra second to make sure..."


----------



## papa-razzi (Nov 15, 2012)

The price of all electronics comes down over time. At some point, whatever you buy will be worth less. This is not an investment. It is a tool or consumable.

Therefore, if the camera at its current price provides enough value to you to justify the purchase - go for it. If not, don't - either wait or buy something else. Worrying about what the camera cost last year or will cost next year makes for interesting discussion, but should not factor into your buying decision.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2012)

Typically, we do see lower prices in December for Canon products. This is because Canon's fiscal year ends December 31. Thats when the profit / loss and sales figures that go into their annual report are determined.
In order to make things look as good as possible, Canon reduces prices to clear out inventory. This year, there is a world wide financial crisis and sales are poor. The poor sales and the end of year will result in some really big discounts, but they will be of the form of one or two day blowout sales rather than a price drop.
Just be ready to jump on one when it comes. For example, I see a new 5D MK III for $USD 2799 on ebay this morning. its likely a one day only sale.


----------



## jcollett (Nov 15, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I will definitely be getting a 6D to compare the two heavily and then sell the one that works best for me.



Aww, come on, after all that testing, you deserve the best. ;D :


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 15, 2012)

Great comment DB! I like option 3 myself. ... _'Can't eat DSLR'_ ... love it! You, me and neuro all need to have a beer together.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 15, 2012)

DB said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Great comment DB! I like option 3 myself. ... _'Can't eat DSLR'_ ... love it! You, me and neuro all need to have a beer together.
> ...



Those are good as well as Negro Modelo and several tasty dark stouts. Or my general stand by beer - Amstel Light.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Typically, we do see lower prices in December for Canon products. This is because Canon's fiscal year ends December 31. Thats when the profit / loss and sales figures that go into their annual report are determined.
> In order to make things look as good as possible, Canon reduces prices to clear out inventory. This year, there is a world wide financial crisis and sales are poor. The poor sales and the end of year will result in some really big discounts, but they will be of the form of one or two day blowout sales rather than a price drop.
> Just be ready to jump on one when it comes. For example, I see a new 5D MK III for $USD 2799 on ebay this morning. its likely a one day only sale.



-1....Canon doesn't build finish goods then stock them in warehouse. Canon will build your 5D III based on dealer orders(qty). It calls build-to-order or FIFO. 

It's all about lean, cost reduction and floor space.


----------

